# Must have concentrates for noobs.



## juandre98 (21/2/17)

I'm new to mixing my own e-liquid, and I would seriously love to now what is some must haves. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rude Rudi (21/2/17)

Hi

Start here and list of concentrates here

Enjoy the journey...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## juandre98 (21/2/17)

Thanks, really appreciate it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalashnikov (21/2/17)

Strawberry sweet. Blueberry . vanilla bean ice cream .FA Cookie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huffapuff (21/2/17)

SteamRoom Vaping is running a series of videos on YouTube going through the essential concentrates to get from each category (creams, fruits etc). Pretty useful info and worth checking out.


----------



## juandre98 (21/2/17)

Huffapuff said:


> SteamRoom Vaping is running a series of videos on YouTube going through the essential concentrates to get from each category (creams, fruits etc). Pretty useful info and worth checking out.



Thanks will check it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greyz (22/2/17)

Here CLICK ME!!! is a Reddit thread I think is invaluable to a beginner. 
Has some great advise and a few simple yet flavourful recipes.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

